# amb or kopropo



## kbmgas (Nov 6, 2004)

i'm in the market for a scoring system. and was wanting to info on which 
system most people prefer . i don t know much about them 
we just built a new track and need one now . thanks for any info!


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

amb is the leader in scoring in the world. stick with them. as far as software I would go with the b & b autoscore. it is by far the most reliable out there. and it is easy to use.


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep AMB has the biggest and best reputation out there. You cannot go wrong with the AMB system. Just about every racing organization uses it from rc related to F1.


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

where is the track????


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

AMB they are the most used.. prolly 99% of the tracks use an amb based system... if you want to keep it level for everyone, use what everyone else does.. the ko system is no widely used..


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd use RCScoring Pro instead of B&B. It costs less and includes all the features without adding on. It is also more configurable and present information during a race better. Just my two cents. AMB is the only transponder system to use, however.


----------



## 17driver (Apr 30, 2004)

RC Scoring Pro is definetly the best software out their.


----------



## CraigG (Feb 28, 2004)

Check out the system at www.rclapcounter.com

It is a fraction of the costs of the AMB and works with all the above mentioned software.


----------



## kbmgas (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks everyone for the help 
and the track is in russellville Ar 72802 here is our web site we had one of the arkansas race series here in june and we use a amb 20 system
http://members.cox.net/one_stop_rc_raceway/


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, problem being lay one of those on the ground and step on it, or run over it several times with an 1/8 scale and see how well it works after that. AMB is still the best.


----------



## CraigG (Feb 28, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> Yeah, problem being lay one of those on the ground and step on it, or run over it several times with an 1/8 scale and see how well it works after that. AMB is still the best.


I actually have stepped on one with no damage, but as a general rule, I don't recommend walking on any R/C gear. None have been damaged in the field either.

No one is knocking AMB, they make a fine product. Unfortunately, the expense puts it out of reach for most people. Used AMBrc systems go for over $4000 and older AMB20 systems go for close to $2000 on e-bay, and those will more than likely need new transponder batteries.
Large clubs like the one kbmgas pictured would probably be better off with an AMB if they can afford it. For others, it is simply overkill.

For the cost of an AMB personal transponder each, 8 buddies can chip in for a complete 8 car system from me. It all depends on what your needs and are willing to spend.


----------



## CraigG (Feb 28, 2004)

*New video*

In case anyone is interested, I have a new video on the website of the system in action with some 1:10th scale nitro touring cars.

www.rclapcounter.com


----------

